# [IPcop] Gentoo sur l'interface Orange

## raynox

Salut,

On va medire surment que je pose trop de questions, mais bon c'est juste pour avoir l'avis d'expert !

Donc la j'ai réglé le USE comme ceci :

```
USE="-gnome -kde  gtk  qt alsa cdr mp3 mpeg ssl xine xinerama xmms"

```

Le PC sera sur fluxbox ou e17 donc KDE et Gnome pas besoin qu'en pensez vous des modifications...?

MerciLast edited by raynox on Tue Aug 08, 2006 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Moi, je pense que tu devrais choisir tout seul ce qui t'intéresse. Y a pas de USE type comme il y aurait un CFLAGS type ( et là encore, c'est quand même limite. Y a un truc type pour rester dans le sobre :p) Donc tu mets ce dont tu as besoin, au pire tu rajouteras ce dont tu aurais besoin plus tard.

----------

## raynox

ok ca marche merci, la je viens de configurer les locales et il me met que la commande locale-gen n'existe pas lol ca commence à être lourd l'installe   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Chez moi ce fichier se trouve dans /usr/sbin/ et vient du paquet glibc (en version 2.4-r3)

Personnelement, me souviens pas m'être un jour servi de ce programme....

Enfin, p'tet que c'est ce qu'il faut faire avec les dernières versions de glibc mais tu ne dois pas l'avoir si tu n'a pas locale-gen (à moins qu'il faille compiler glibc avec le USE nls et que ce n'est pas le cas pour ton stage3. Ce serait une erreur du manuel alors.

----------

## raynox

ok, la je fais que suivre la doc et ils me disent pour mettre à jour les locales faut taper cette commande

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, c'est valable qu'à partir d'une version de glibc, comme mentionné dans le Manuel en anglais :

 *Gentoo HandBook 2006.0 wrote:*   

> Note: locale-gen is available in glibc-2.3.6-r4 and newer. If you have an older version of glibc, you should update it now.

 

----------

## raynox

Ok merci j'ai quand meme crée un fichier /etc/locale.gen avec les informations ci-dessous

```
fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

ca servira peut-être plus tard

----------

## Temet

Si tu veux ici t'as 3 exemples de USE (dont le mien) : http://easynux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=406

----------

## raynox

Merci temet, en + je garde l'url pour le tuto ca me servira je pense   :Cool: 

----------

## nico_calais

Pour mes USE flags, je vais d'abord un premier coup sur cette page pour voir les options interessantes en fonction de ce que ma machine est censée s'orienter.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

 

Ensuite lors d'un emerge, je met toujours l'option --verbose pour voir les drapeaux disponibles. Ca permet "d'enrichir" mon make.conf et d'optimiser en fonction de mes besoins ma machine petit à petit.

J'ai pour le moment 3 gentoos avec 3 besoins différents donc 3 listes de drapeaux différentes (2 pour le boulot et une pour la maison). C'est un peu pour ça qu'il est difficile de donner un exemple type de liste de drapeaux.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je fais comme nico_calais sauf que lorsque je ne touche plus ou très rarement mon make.conf après l'install. En effet, je préfère jouer avec le fichier /etc/portage/package.use afin de déterminer les use pour chaque paquet, et je fais ça sur des serveurs ainsi que sur. mon laptop

----------

## raynox

Oui, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait par la suite modifier pour chaque programme spécifiquement. Mais le --verbose je suis entrain de regarder ce que ça donne ^-^

Edit : Bon le --verbose il me perpete, c'est normal? Arf, ca doit être un probleme de moi, je vais revoir les fichiers pour la connexion. Bon c'est bizard le fichier est bien configure ^^ /etc/resolv.conf et la je suis par SSH donc c'est pas le réseau

----------

## Il turisto

 *raynox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : Bon le --verbose il me perpete, c'est normal? Arf, ca doit être un probleme de moi, je vais revoir les fichiers pour la connexion

 

J'avoue ne pas tout comprendre ce que tu dis ...

Pour le emerge -v cela te montre juste quels sont les flags possibles pour un package et lesquels seront activés ou pas.

De préférence faire un emerge -av ou emerge -pv. CFR man emerge.

----------

## raynox

Oui justement je voulais voir mais bon à mon avis la connexion Internet à des problemesLast edited by raynox on Mon Jul 24, 2006 2:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Il turisto

Tu as pas besoin de internet pour un emerge -pv ...

Essaye ca dans une console :

```

emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

```

Après fais 

```

emerge -av mozilla-firefox

```

Comme ca tu vois la différence entre le -a et le -p.

----------

## raynox

Justement je vois pas la différence comme il passe son temps à rester sur 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies   waiting for lock on /var/cache/edb/dep/aux_db_key_temp.portage_lockfile

 

Gentoo c'est bien beau mais faut s'adapter   :Wink: 

Edit : c'est bon, j'ai reboot le systeme et ca fonctionne, j'ai mis Lynx pour tester la resolution d'adresse il met facile 5 - 10 secondes   :Surprised: 

----------

## Il turisto

tu as mal config ton /etc/hosts

----------

## raynox

ben oui, j'ai juste mis :

```
127.0.0.1 locahost
```

 :Laughing: 

Je cherche sur le net

----------

## blasserre

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> tu as mal config ton /etc/hosts

 

pas forcément... ce midi les DNS chez moi (à lille) mettaient un temps incroyable à répondre

tout est maintenant rentré dans l'ordre (18h00 heure locale)

----------

## raynox

Non c'est pas le DNS car c'est seulement le PC que j'ai installé qui met du temps à résoudre le DNS

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Non c'est pas le DNS car c'est seulement le PC que j'ai installé qui met du temps à résoudre le DNS

 

regarde aussi /etc/resolv.conf à ce moment là

----------

## raynox

Le resolv.conf est deja configure avec les DNS que j'ai récupéré avec mon IPcop

```

....

nameserver 217.27.32.5

nameserver 213.228.0.168

```

puis le etc/hosts je les regle comme ceci :

```

127.0.0.1       serveur.maison serveur localhost

192.168.1.1     ipcop.maison ipcop

```

Il est le seul sur l'interface Orange d'IPcop

Edit : Quand je tape domainname il me dit qu'il n'y en à pas mais bon pourtant je les configuré voici ce que j'ai fait http://raynox.free.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9

----------

## raynox

Bon je cherche mais je trouve toujours rien   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dans un mois je suis encore dessus   :Confused:  J'ai encore Xorg, Nvidia, Alsa, Fluxbox ou e17

----------

## Temet

Internet : panne électrique globale sur les serveurs d'Orange

Vu là > http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/30282-Internet-panne-electrique-globale-sur-les-se.htm

----------

## raynox

C'est pas internet, sur le PC que je suis actuellement il n'y a aucun problème c'est le PC que j'ai installé qui à un problème.

Parce que le PC que je suis actuellement est sur du DHCP donc y a rien à configurer. Mais le PC de Gentoo est sur une autre interface et celle là n'est pas en DHCP.

Puis moi je suis chez Free

----------

## blasserre

bah ouai mais je vois rien de choquant dans ta config (après une bière un peu clairotte)

le souci ne viendrait-il pas d'une coquille dans ta config ipcop ?

----------

## raynox

Ben l'IP de l'interface orange est 192.168.1.1 donc le futur serveur sera 192.168.1.2

si je lance un ping de 192.168.1.2 vers 192.168.1.1 cela donne 

```

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.331 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.355 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.282 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.282/0.322/0.355/0.036 ms

```

Donc le temps est correcte, je vois pas de problème point de vu IPcop

voici meme les interface eth1 est l'orange

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:A0:A1:5C  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:101307897 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:118395307 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:810928242 (773.3 MB)  TX bytes:2290732604 (2184.6 MB)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xa000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:A0:A1:5E  

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:895619 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:700834 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:121391815 (115.7 MB)  TX bytes:528792787 (504.2 MB)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xc000 

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:CB:4F:93  

          inet addr:82.226.158.167  Bcast:82.226.158.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:118228539 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:100978965 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2668122117 (2544.5 MB)  TX bytes:464675614 (443.1 MB)

          Interrupt:12 Base address:0xd800 

```

Alors la j'en ai aucune idée sur les problèmes (ils adorent me suivre   :Laughing:  )

----------

## man in the hill

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Parce que le PC que je suis actuellement est sur du DHCP donc y a rien à configurer. Mais le PC de Gentoo est sur une autre interface et celle là n'est pas en DHCP.

 

Si tu faisais un petit topo de ton réseau ? 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/home-router-howto.xml

                                                           @+

----------

## raynox

Oui mais la tu m'envoies plutot une adresse pour mettre Gentoo en Routeur, mais le routeur est IPcop http://ipcop.org/ il y a juste très peu à configurer. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas (on sait jamais), cette distribution permet de mettre en place un routeur sur un vieu PC par exemple. En utilisant par exemple les interfaces suivantes :

- Rouge : Internet (Freebox par exemple)

- Orange : Serveur (le PC qui pose problème

- Vert : Les PC de la maison

puis il existe Bleu pour le Wifi mais bon moi je n'ai pas de wifi comme je n'ai pas de portable.

Donc comme vous pouvez le voir, la distribution est déjà configuré pour accueillir ce type de réseau, il y a juste les adresses IP a configuré (comme vous pouvez le voir à mon message ci-dessus).

Donc le routeur je pense pas personnellement que ca vient de la, mais je dirai plutot que le PC sur l'orange cherche son chemin et il met donc du temps au lieu de lui définir la route à suivre

Merci

----------

## Temet

LOL , comment me suis vautré moi!

Je vois "serveur" et "orange" ... je pense à la news sur PCINpact ... dsl :x, ca partait d'une bonne intention.

----------

## man in the hill

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Ben l'IP de l'interface orange est 192.168.1.1 donc le futur serveur sera 192.168.1.2
> 
> si je lance un ping de 192.168.1.2 vers 192.168.1.1 cela donne 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ou est le problème là, tu ne perds aucun paquets ? 

le ping passe ton serveur gentoo 192.168.1.2 vers ta passerelle ipcop 192.168.1.1 (eth1) et j'imagine que si tu fais un ssh vers ta passerelle et que tu ping google de ta passerelle cela passe (puisque tu peux te connecter avec une autre bécane..) et  aussi un ping direct de ta gentoo  vers  google.fr doit passer, non ? ...

Si, tu as des problèmes de lenteur tu peux configurer  ipcop  comme   cache DNS  pour accéder au net plus rapidement (plus besoin d'aller chez le FAI pour résoudre les noms...) , aussi je rajouterais ds ton /etc/hosts : 

```
192.168.1.2  serveur.maison  serveur
```

Tu es sûr que le nom de domaine de ta passerelle ipcop est  maison.

C'est quoi la question ?   :Laughing:   :Razz:  .

@ Temet : Y avait pas que moi qui était ds les choux avec son explication...  :Wink:  . 

                                                                          @+

----------

## raynox

Pas grave ca arrive à tout le monde, merci quand meme

----------

## man in the hill

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Pas grave ca arrive à tout le monde, merci quand meme

 

No problem ! 

ça roule alors ?   :Laughing:  .

                                                                          @+

----------

## raynox

ben non ca roule toujours pas, mon problème est encore présent.   :Surprised: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *raynox wrote:*   

> ben non ca roule toujours pas, mon problème est encore présent.  

 

 je n'ai tjrs pas compris ton problème !!!!

-1- Tu ne peux pas de connecter sur le net via un navigateur .

-2- Tu ne peux pas pinguer avec une adresse IP vers le net (vers ta passerelle c'est bon).

As-tu essayés de le mettre en dhcp ?

                                                                   @+

----------

## raynox

Je reexplique :

Donc j'ai un routeur IPcop qui fournit internet il a 3 interfaces dessus : 

Rouge : Internet

Orange : Le PC qui pose problème

Verte : PC d'ou je te parle et qui permet de faire l'installe sur le PC de l'orange

Sur la verte tout va niquel, pas de ralentissement pour charger une page web.... (donc ce n'est pas la connexion Internet qui à un problème)

Sur l'orange, qui à le PC avec Gentoo, Internet est rapide.... comme ailleur mais à chaque fois qui veut se connecter (par exemple à un FTP, charger une page web,....) il met de 10 à 15 secondes, donc je cherche à résoudre ce problème.

Merci

----------

## raynox

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Ben l'IP de l'interface orange est 192.168.1.1 donc le futur serveur sera 192.168.1.2
> 
> un ping direct de ta gentoo  vers  google.fr doit passer, non ? ...
> 
> aussi je rajouterais ds ton /etc/hosts : 
> ...

 

Un ping direct de la Gentoo vers Internet ça ne fonctionne pas mais c'est normal, car l'interface Orange désactive cela. 

Pour le nom de domaine c'est maison mais sur l'interface Vert 

/etc/hosts d'IPcop

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.1     ipcop.maison    ipcop

```

Je devrai surment rajouter

```
192.168.1.1     ipcop.srv    ipcop (pour l'interface orange)
```

et modifier de même sur gentoo son nom de domaine srv

Puis quand je lance une connexion SSH vers le PC gentoo aussi il met un peu plus de temps par exemple pour me demander le mot de passe, donc il doit avoir du mal pour diriger directement les paquets vers la bonne destination

Puis ce qui est louche c'est quand je demande d'afficher le nom de domaine de Gentoo il me met : None mais pourtant je les bien définit

/etc/conf.d/domainname : DNSDOMAIN="srv"

PS : avec le LiveCD de Gentoo j'avais aussi le problème d'établissement de la connexion

----------

## man in the hill

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Pour le nom de domaine c'est maison mais sur l'interface Vert 
> 
> /etc/hosts d'IPcop
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui il faut rajouter et tu dois avoir le même nom de domaine pour tout ton réseau en rajoutant ds chaque /etc/hosts les adresses et nom de domaine (par ex : tu rajoutes ds le hosts de ta gentoo les adresses  du reseau vert et d'ipcop ainsi de suite pour ipcop et ton reseau vert)... .

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Puis ce qui est louche c'est quand je demande d'afficher le nom de domaine de Gentoo il me met : None mais pourtant je les bien définit
> 
> /etc/conf.d/domainname : DNSDOMAIN="srv"
> 
> 

 

Il faut que tu mettes à jours ton environment :

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Comme t'as dis c'est un problème de route...

                                                                           @+

----------

## titoucha

C'est un vrai feu de circulation ce réseau, faut peut être passer qu'au vert   :Laughing: 

Bon bon je -->[]

----------

## PabOu

par simple curiosité, tu as essayé de brancher le serveur gentoo sur l'interface verte (au lieu de l'orange) pour être sur que ca n'a rien à voir avec ton routeur ipcop ?

----------

## raynox

Pour ce qui concerne le nom du domaine j'ai configuré dans 

```
/etc/conf.d/domainname
```

et j'ai tapé la commande : 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

mains quand je tape domainname j'ai toujours : (none)

Je viens de tester la live CD sur le DHCP comme j'avais aussi le problème avec le liveCD lors de l'installe. Ca fonctionne niquel sur le DHCP. Normal, le DHCP s'occupe de tout. Mais je met pas en cause la configuraration d'IPcop, comme elle est destiné à mettre un PC sur l'interface Orange et si ca marchait pas on le saurait.

C'est louche cette histoire ^^

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> e viens de tester la live CD sur le DHCP comme j'avais aussi le problème avec le liveCD lors de l'installe. Ca fonctionne niquel sur le DHCP. Normal, le DHCP s'occupe de tout. Mais je met pas en cause la configuraration d'IPcop, comme elle est destiné à mettre un PC sur l'interface Orange et si ca marchait pas on le saurait.
> 
> C'est louche cette histoire ^^

 

à un détail près : les interfaces verte (LAN) et orange (DMZ) ne sont pas configurées de la même façon

les machines que tu mets en DMZ n'utilisent pas l'interface rouge de la même façon que celles du LAN

les machines LAN sont sensées pouvoir établir une connexion vers n'importe quel port d'une machine hors de ton réseau mais les gens hors de ton réseau ne sont en aucun cas autorisés à voir les machines de ton LAN

à l'inverse la DMZ est visible de l'extérieur, via le port forwarding (qu'à mon avis tu dois activer port par port dans IpCop), mais ses machines peuvent très bien ne pas être autorisées à se connecter à l'extérieur pour des raisons de sécurité

edit : mots manquants

----------

## PabOu

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui concerne le nom du domaine j'ai configuré dans 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/domainname
> ```
> ...

 

Et puis il y a aussi /etc/hosts qui doit contenir la bonne ligne qui va bien ;) (je crois que c'est du genre ip hostname.domainname)

----------

## raynox

blasserre

A mon avis le mieux c'est que j'essaye mon PC actuel sur l'interface Orange et que je vois si j'ai le problème ou non

PabOu

/etc/hosts est déjà configuré j'ai tout mis en domain "maison" voici :

```
127.0.0.1       serveur.maison serveur localhost

192.168.1.1     ipcop.maison ipcop
```

----------

## raynox

Voila actuellement je suis sur l'orange et ca charge rapidement, donc on sait déjà maintenant que le problème est du PC avec Gentoo avec une configuration avec IP fixe (car en DHCP ca fonctionne)

L'informatique quand ca saoule, ca saoule bien

----------

## raynox

Bon y a personne qui a une petite idée?

j'ai même la config que j'ai mis en place ici : http://raynox.free.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Bon y a personne qui a une petite idée?

 

à part regarder ce que met le dhcp dans /etc/resolv.conf ... non

----------

## raynox

blasserre, j'ai une idée tu viens chez moi comme t'es pres de Lille......   Non je rigole   :Wink:  Mais bon je vais bien finir par trouver   :Confused: 

----------

## man in the hill

Est-ce que tu as testé la gentoo sur l'interface verte ?

----------

## raynox

Oui je les testé en DHCP ca fonctionne niquel avec le LiveCD (parce que avec le liveCD j'ai le même problème de lenteur). Ca doit surment être un petit truc à défnir mais le quel lol c'est le problème

J'ai essayé aussi mon PC sur l'orange qui fonctionne niquel aussi

----------

## blasserre

 *raynox wrote:*   

> blasserre, j'ai une idée tu viens chez moi comme t'es pres de Lille......   Non je rigole   Mais bon je vais bien finir par trouver  

 

près de lille c'est peu dire... j'habite et travaille dans un rayon de 500m autour de la grand place

par contre tourcoing c'est loin  :Mr. Green: 

ton pc qui marche bien sur l'if verte c'est une gentoo (ou un unix) aussi ?

à ce moment là tu peux pomper sur cette machine le /etc/resolv.conf généré par dhcp et qui marche bien 

sinon tu peux regarder ce qui passe et comment ça passe avec un tcpdump

----------

## raynox

Oui, Gentoo marche bien sur l'interface verte, mais elle doit être sur l'interface Orange, qui elle n'est pas en DHCP, c'est là le probème.

----------

## S_Oz

raynox si ton problème n'est toujours pas résolu, je me permet de te conseiller les choses suivantes.

 Le sujet de discussion actuel n'est plus en adéquation avec le titre.

 Tu devrais reprendre tous les conseilles qui t'ont été donné et faire tous les tests.

 Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas recrée un nouveau sujet avec un titre correct et expliquer clairement ce que tu as testé et les résultats des tests.

----------

## raynox

Bon finalement, il vient d'être résolu le problème, donc il s'agit du 1er DNS qui fonctionnait pas et Linux galère au lieu de passer au suivant, il cherche pendant 15sec avant de passer à l'autre.

Voila, au cas ou si quelqu'un à le même problème, il saura quoi faire   :Cool: 

----------

